# WTB Plants



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

I want to buy the following plants 1-2 portions or stems:

Peacock moss
taiwan moss
flame moss
phoenix moss (fissident sp singapore)
rotala hippuris
peny marshweed
hygrophila corymbosa

Please PM price and location to pick up. Thank you.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I have some hygro I can give you....no cost for a member


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You should have come to the club meeting today. Some of those were there!


----------

